# 420 propeler shaft



## BrandonB (Jun 28, 2009)

i have to cahnge out the propeler shaf, the u joint, and the spring that holds the propeler shaft into the rear diff on a rancher 420. i was wondering if anyone on here has changed those parts? if so how difficult is it? i am thinking of doing it myself to save some $. 

thanks any info is appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they just call it a Prop Shaft... lol

What holds it together? A roll pin? I've changed them on a polaris before, the Ujoint was held on to the shaft via a roll pin. Im guessing the spring you mention holds the shaft inplace, like it does on the brute. It doesnt sound like it should be too hard to do. Can you take some pictures of the shaft & all so I can see them.


----------



## BrandonB (Jun 28, 2009)

Im not to sure what holds it together but i wouldnt think it would b a roll pin for it to comeo out that easy. i would guees so im not to sure how the brute is made.


----------



## littlebigrancher (Aug 25, 2009)

its caused by the lift. when you lift a sra bike the shaft gets pulled out.


----------



## Duke70 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a parts break down of what your asking about 
And its not hard at all , I dont have a PDF on this 
wheeler yet or I would post the page your needing


Im running 3"s of lift and never had any troubles or ever heard of any with the rear shaft pulling out because of a lift on any SRA wheeler


----------

